
Cows wearing VR headsets might produce better milk - hardmaru
https://www.engadget.com/2019/11/26/cows-with-vr-headsets/
======
drKarl
It's a disturbing dystopian thought, cows packed in narrow, closed locations,
with a VR to make them think they're in a idyllic field. They would
effectively be in the same situation humans were in the Matrix...

~~~
A_Parr
Just wait until VR is good enough to do office work in.

Also, the Matrix would have been better had Neo woke up as a dairy cow after
taking the red pill.

